# Gaming Laptop gesucht - Schenker/DevilTech gefunden??



## Roach (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein Gaming Notebook zulegen mit dem ich hauptsächlich SWTOR, GW2 und Star Craft2 zocken will. Es muss nicht die High End Auflösung schaffen, sollte aber flüssig laufen. Es muss ein 15" sein und nicht mehr wie das

Schenker XMG P511 Pro - 6OZ (Schenker XMG P511 PRO - 6OZ bei notebooksbilliger.de) kosten. 

Als alternative habe ich auch das DevilTech Devil 5700 mit folgender Ausstattung gefunden:

Bildschirm: 15,6" Full HD 1920 x 1080 LED Backlight Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare-Technologie
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7® Home Premium 64-bit [+89€]
Sprache Betriebssystem: Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt )
Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie
Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2670QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.20GHz - 3.10GHz Turbo Modus [+79€]
Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49€]
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 1,5 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11
Festplatte: 500 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA
Festplatte 2: 120 GB SATA Solid State Drive [+199€]
CD DVD Blu-Ray: DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-RW Combo
Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound
Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem
Wireless Netzwerkkarte: Integrierte DevilTech Wireless-Karte + Bluetooth
Keyboard: Notebook-Tastatur - Deutsch
WebCam: Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera
Maus: keine
Headset: kein
Office-Software: kein
Anti-Viren-Software: kein
USB-Stick: kein
Ersatz-Akku: kein
Notebook-Tasche: kein


Jetzt weiß ich nicht ist die Performance ausreichend für die angegebenen Games? Gibt es noch etwas vergleichbareres aber billig? Und bringt mir eine SSD, die zusätzliche 150-200 Euro kosten würde, wirklich soviel mehr Performance?

Danke schön für die Hilfe
Roach


----------



## n3rd (26. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus! Würde aber die SSD nicht von schenker nehmen, da es einfach zu viel ist für 120 gbyte ( meine die 200 Kröten ). Würde an deiner stelle einfach eine 64 Gbyte für ~80€ selber nachrüsten für OS + Windows ebenfalls in einem Shop später erbeuten ( falls die Version eine OEM ist von schenker ), damit du diese aus die ssd spielen kannst. 
Guck dir nochmal die PCGH Version von Medion NB.


Lg.


----------



## Roach (26. März 2012)

@n3rd ja das mit der SSD hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass das zu teuer ist. vielleicht probier ich es ohne und rüste dann eine später nach.

Da ich bei meiner Recherche herausgefunden habe, dass das Devil Tech und das Schenker irgendwie gleich sind (identisch Komponenten und Grundgerüst) wollte ich mal nachfrage ob es nicht Sinn macht dann das DevilTech zu kaufen aber dafür mit der Ausstattung:

Bildschirm: 15,6" Full HD 1920 x 1080 LED Backlight Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare-Technologie             
              Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7® Home Premium 64-bit [+89€]             
              Sprache Betriebssystem: Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt )             
              Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie             
              Prozessor: Intel® Mobile Core i7 2760QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.40GHz - 3.50GHz Turbo Modus [+199€]             
              Speicher: 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49€]             
              Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 570M mit 1,5 GB GDDR5 Speicher und DirectX 11             
              Festplatte: 750 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+49€]             
              Festplatte 2: kein             
              CD DVD Blu-Ray: Blu-Ray-Brenner: 4x Blu-Ray Brennen 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-R [+62€]             
              Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound             
              Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem             
              Wireless Netzwerkkarte: Integrierte DevilTech Wireless-Karte + Bluetooth             
              Keyboard: Notebook-Tastatur - Deutsch             
              WebCam: Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera             
              Maus: keine             
              Headset: kein             
              Office-Software: kein             
              Anti-Viren-Software: kein             
              USB-Stick: kein             
              Ersatz-Akku: kein             
              Notebook-Tasche: kein             



       Der Unterschied zum ersten wäre der andere Prozessor i7 2760QM und ein BlueRay laufwerk (BlueRay kommt ja immer mehr) dafür aber keine SSD aber ne größere HDD. Und optional später eine SSD nachrüsten. Das einzige was gegen das DevilTech gesprochen hat bisher war, dass es ein schlechtes Display haben soll. Kann ich aber nicht verstehen, da das Schenker doch das gleiche haben müsste oder?

Gruß


----------



## Alex555 (26. März 2012)

Der 2760Qm ist unnötig, bleib bei dem 2670QM. Die 200Mhz wären mir keine 120€ wert. 
Ansonsten sieht die Konfig gut aus, kann man nichts gegen einwenden.


----------



## n3rd (26. März 2012)

Bezüglich der SSD-Entscheidung 
Bezüglich der Wahl, wo zu bestellen: Es stimmt, dass die beiden Hersteller die gleichen Chaises verwenden,
jedoch hat DevilTech schlechten Support ( will keinen Teufel an die Wand malen, aber ich meine es gehört zu haben )... hab mom keine Lust zu 
googlen... bin am Protokolle schreiben *sry*.
Würde wirklich an deiner stelle oder den Schenker oder den PCGH-Notebook nehmen... Apropos... falls du oder ein Freund von dir Student ist,
kriegt er bei Schenker Rabatt: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks


----------



## Roach (26. März 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. Ja das mit dem schlechten Service von Devil Tech hab ich gerade gelesen. Ist mir irgendwie doch zu heiß bei  1200-1300 Euro.

Naja das mit dem Medion PCHG hab ich hier gelesen, dass es Probleme gibt und vorallem ist es auch nicht wirklich verfügbar, glaub ich.

Werd mich für das Schenkerangebot entscheiden und den Studentenservice ausnutzen  und dann im nachhinein noch ne SSD nachrüsten.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps.

LG


----------



## Dr.Bishop (27. März 2012)

Wieso Schenker und nicht ein Medion Gamingnotebook?

Falls du einen guten Support suchst, kauf dir ein Alienware Notebook, denn was den Support angeht schenken die von dir genannten Shops sich rein garnichts.
War ehemals Schenker Kunde und spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Roach (27. März 2012)

Na super. Gibt es auch Anbieter, die nicht überteuert sind und trotzdem nen guten Service haben. 

Naja hab doch noch ein Medion PCGH (MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957)) gefunden.

Hat ne SSD und BlueRay für den gleichen Preis wie das Schenker bei dem ja das Display auch nicht so toll sein soll. Werd es dann mal mit Medion versuchen und hoffen das ich das Teil auch bekomme. Man liest ja grauenhafte Dinge über den Lieferdienst.

LG


----------



## stylezwieback (27. März 2012)

warte doch einfach 4 wochen...
dann kommen die nachfolger dieser nun schon betagten maschinen.
GTX670M = GTX570M mit mehr takt und bessere CPUs zum gleichen preis.
die PCGH redaktion kriegt doch auch bald eine solche maschine zum test.


----------



## Roach (27. März 2012)

Ja das hab ich auch gesehen leider war noch kein Preis angegeben. Aber wenn es der gleiche Preis wird dann macht es Sinn zu warten. Kämpfe damit schon den ganzen Morgen seit ich die News entdeckt habe.

Es gilt wohl wieder das Motto: Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Schade das die Zusammensetzung noch nicht bestätigt wurde sowie der Preis.

lg


----------



## Dr.Bishop (27. März 2012)

Naja, warten schön und gut, wenn Er bereit ist 1600€+ auszugeben sollte er definitiv warten.
Ansonsten bringt ihm das warten recht wenig 

Und Betagt sind die Aktuellen Modele definitiv nicht, wenn man diese vergleich mit dem was jetzt kommt 
Einen Leistungsschub alias gtx680 im vergleich zur gtx580 ist hier definitiv nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## stylezwieback (28. März 2012)

Also die GTX670M gibt es ab 899 (sinnvoll ausgestattet ab 1100,-).
Wenn er dann noch eine Weile warten kann, gibt es für kleinen Aufpreis die GTX675M.
Das ist zwar dann auch nix "Neues". Aber eine GTX580M die durch das Rebranding ihren Preis halbiert, ist schon ne feine Sache.
Die Plattform ist dann aber betagt .
Ich habe ja schone in Sample testen dürfen (Arbeitgeber macht es möglich).
Die 3rd Intel Gen bringt ordentlich Schub.


----------



## Roach (28. März 2012)

Also ich hab mir jetzt doch schon das Medion Notenbook bestellt, da ich zum einen nicht mehr als die 1,3K ausgeben wollte und zum anderen einfach mal abwarten will wie sich die neuen Chips und GraKas so entwickeln.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.

LG


----------

